
98.6 Degrees Fahrenheit Isn’t the Average Anymore - Reedx
https://www.wsj.com/articles/98-6-degrees-fahrenheit-isnt-the-average-any-more-11579257001
======
babulus
The actual study is availble at

[https://elifesciences.org/articles/49555](https://elifesciences.org/articles/49555)

